# Give-a-way



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

So everybody is giving away cattys. I guess I will too. Thing is you are going to have to work for it. A simple I'm in just wont cut it !! So this is the SSF,we make and shoot cattys. To qualify you must make a video of you shooting. The target will be a 2 litre(half gallon if your American) pop bottle. The distance will be 10 good paces. If you are under 5ft 10in take an extra step. you must take 10 shots with no edit .hopfully people will hit the bottle but its not a requirement. The idea is to get you-all out shooting. The prize will be the pictured catty. we will run this till July 8. That leaves 3 weeks to make and post your vid. It also means another 21 coats of wax before I send it to its new home. Names of all who complete this task will be put in a hat and the winner drawn. I will post a vid of the draw and tomorrow will post an example vid. GO FORTH AND SHOOOOT!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 36729


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess that's my best excuse yet to buy 2 litres of something evil!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ash    You made me crack up!

Will work on the video..

SMS


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

No camera. No idea how to use one and not a clue as to how to load a video. Good luck to everyone else. :sorry:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

flipgun said:


> No camera. No idea how to use one and not a clue as to how to load a video. Good luck to everyone else. :sorry:


Do you have a phone with a camera?

SMS


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a great idea, I love the notion of making everyone be an active participant in the qualifications.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > No camera. No idea how to use one and not a clue as to how to load a video. Good luck to everyone else. :sorry:
> ...


I have one of those Virgin phones. $20 for 3months. It basically has a coin slot and a crank. :lol: It has a camera function for stills but I have never used it.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

flipgun said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


I know what you mean!  Haha you made me laugh When you said coin slot and crank ! 
But i wish there was a way i could help you out! I still owe you for that Natural Fork..

SMS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> images (8).jpg


Is it just me or did you manage to post an empty space... :hmm:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I know what you mean!  Haha you made me laugh When you said coin slot and crank !
But i wish there was a way i could help you out! I still owe you for that Natural Fork..

SMS"

No worries Mate! Every thing in its time. Hope that shooter is still doing you good.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I think SMS is laughing too much. Suspicious. Are you also craving snacks, SMS?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha! Nope! Just Funny members here on the Forum.   

SMS


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

M.J said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > images (8).jpg
> ...


It was a pic of Troy saying SOOOT IT (


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> So everybody is giving away cattys. I guess I will too. Thing is you are going to have to work for it. A simple I'm in just wont cut it !! So this is the SSF,we make and shoot cattys. To qualify you must make a video of you shooting. The target will be a 2 litre(half gallon if your American) pop bottle. The distance will be 10 good paces. If you are under 5ft 10in take an extra step. you must take 10 shots with no edit .hopfully people will hit the bottle but its not a requirement. The idea is to get you-all out shooting. The prize will be the pictured catty. we will run this till July 8. That leaves 3 weeks to make and post your vid. It also means another 21 coats of wax before I send it to its new home. Names of all who complete this task will be put in a hat and the winner drawn. I will post a vid of the draw and tomorrow will post an example vid. GO FORTH AND SHOOOOT!!!!


It has come to my attention that there are those among us who have no access to ,or knoledge to upload a vid. So if there is no way to post a vid ,I will take a still pic of the taeget setup. There must be SS damage to the bottle.Basicly if you cant prove you were shooting Im sorry. I will enlist the help of one of our fine moderators if the pic looks dodgy. Just go and SOOOT HIM its easier than trying to fake it.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

K so I promised a vid today. I t will now be Wed before I post. A small problem today. My avatar flew away while I was setting up. Spent 6.5 hours walking around looking. I could hear the little bug ger but not see him. I was going to my neighbours to ask them to watch. Then at at the next house ,standing at the door, he landed on my shoulder. Grabbed him tight and ran home.SO I promise a vid on Thhurs. All my shoots are up and waiting. Till tomorrow ..................K sorry tomorow is Wed vid then


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I keep forgetting to buy my target. It's on the to-do list for tomorrow.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummmm, how does 9 meters sound, as max. frontage of my range at my Thai home.

And do you want the bottle full of water; also which ammo do you want me to use ?.....

As in even my 1/2 inch steel balls would go clean through both sides, as would the glass marbles, and if i used my heavier lead, or hex nuts; there would be nothing left of the bottle after 3 or 4 shots.

I guess I could go to my smallest 8mm lead balls, but even they with .04 latex bands would go clean through both sides water or not.

PM me your answer okay.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

flipgun said:


> No camera. No idea how to use one and not a clue as to how to load a video. Good luck to everyone else. :sorry:


i have the same exact problem can we just promise we shot at a 2 liter 10 times sucks to be electronics poor and ignorant of how they work :...:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you camera-less guys request a favour of a camera equipped family member, friend or neighbour? Beats missing out.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

bigron said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > No camera. No idea how to use one and not a clue as to how to load a video. Good luck to everyone else. :sorry:
> ...


i trust u I have kinda of the same problem my kid needs to be my camera operator ;-)


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Check a little higher in the post. I made amendment for a still pic. Look guys even the cheapest cell phone can take a still or a 45 sec vid. also notice I said paces for distance, basically I don't care what you shoot ,where you shoot,how you shoot .the only stip is the target a 2liter pop bottle so I know that you actually went out to shoot. DRESS YOUR BOTTLE TO LOOK LIKE A PESKY NEIGHBOUR ,(sorry cap lok) hang upside down while shooting. Find a way to prove you were out shooting a 2 liter pop bottle and your in SIMPLE AS! Dont over complicate the process JUST SHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do hope there is no more confusion. If you are too worried about rules n such you are missing the point . SO GO SHOOT!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Alright, trobbie, here's my video.






Sorry about the quality. I was shooting this with an iphone electrical taped to a tripod (no joke) and the mic was hardly picking me up so I had to boost the audio about 300%.

Much to my chagrin I couldn't rupture the bottle. I cut out the part of the video where I picked up one of my fired rounds and shot the bottle point-blank, nearly killing myself with a ricochet. I'm just happy I didn't miss the huge bottle at 10 paces. Shooting slingshots is much harder than I had anticipated. I can't seem to get my accuracy much better than 10/10 on a soda can at 10 meters, 10/10 on the bottom of a can at 5 meters. It seems like whenever I figure something out and start putting rounds into the same hole I lose that ability the moment I pause for any reason. Then I'm back to square one.

The last three days have been a very interesting learning experience and have really humbled me. I thought I could shoot just about anything with proficiency. That'll teach me.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Jaximus that was Perfect!!! Darn tough bottle,when I saw it full I was waiting for the explosion. You are a dam fine shot, and cool ammo carrier. I guess I better post the promised vid.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Got my target, just need some action! I might score my bottle with a knife to aid penetration. Perhaps aiming at the cap or the bottom will be more destructive...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Ash, once everything was said and done I thought about aiming for the cap and seeing what happened. Perhaps tomorrow I'll give it another shot.

On a side note; after shooting that video I went inside and fired a couple hundred rounds into my catchbox. I was astounded at how well I was shooting. I was full of pride and feeling confident when all of a sudden my slingshot sent a round at a 90 degree angle into my floor. It bounced around my house for a bit, scaring the crap out of me, but it didn't break anything. I wrote it off as a freak accident. About 20 rounds later a shot launched out on a 45 and struck a wooden post on a room divider, leaving a big dent. Surely there's something wrong with my bands or pouch, I thought. After all, I'd shot about 1,000 rounds out of this band set and this had never happened before. I swapped to the other set of bands I'd ordered with my Pocket Predator and moved up to the 5 meter line. 50 uneventful shots later and I was convinced I'd solved the problem.

Moving back to the 8 meter line (farthest I can shoot in my house) I was a little peeved that my point of impact had changed when I swapped band sets. No big deal, I'll adjust, I thought. About 20 shots later there was an incident. Again, my pouch released the 1/2' steel ball in an abnormal way, sending the projectile off at an insane angle. It struck a support beam in my ceiling, ricocheted off, smashed into an unknown object making the most horrific sound I'd ever heard, and disappeared. All was quiet in the house. Not even my insane GSD Klaus (he goes nuts at most any noise) made a sound. I went to inspect the carnage.

At first glance all seemed well. My home is mostly wood panelling and it can take a real beating. I thought maybe everything was ok. The problem was, I just couldn't find that steel ball. There really weren't very many places it could be. It certainly wasn't in the catchbox. It wasn't on the floor. Where could it be? The realization dawned on me. My blood turned cold. It couldn't be.

In the corner of the room was a curio cabinet filled with trinkets and minor works of glass art. In my infinite wisdom I had spun the cabinet so the glass front faced the wall, away from where I was shooting. The back of the cabinet is a single oak panel. Impenetrable. Or, so I thought. I spun the curio around and immediately heard the distinct sound of broken glass. No. God no... Further examination revealed that the ball had punched clean through the oak panel and disintegrated something in the cabinet. But what could it be? Oh, how about the etched glass that my wife had blown and given to me as a present. Yes, that should do.

TL;DR: I'm no longer allowed to play in the house.

On a side-side note; my ammo carrier is a repurposed "Tool Bandit" I bought at Menard's Saturday for $3. If I just load it full it can hold around 40 rounds. I like it for target shooting, but I don't think it would work very well for hunting.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> So everybody is giving away cattys. I guess I will too. Thing is you are going to have to work for it. A simple I'm in just wont cut it !! So this is the SSF,we make and shoot cattys. To qualify you must make a video of you shooting. The target will be a 2 litre(half gallon if your American) pop bottle. The distance will be 10 good paces. If you are under 5ft 10in take an extra step. you must take 10 shots with no edit .hopfully people will hit the bottle but its not a requirement. The idea is to get you-all out shooting. The prize will be the pictured catty. we will run this till July 8. That leaves 3 weeks to make and post your vid. It also means another 21 coats of wax before I send it to its new home. Names of all who complete this task will be put in a hat and the winner drawn. I will post a vid of the draw and tomorrow will post an example vid. GO FORTH AND SHOOOOT!!!!


I am sorry folks I had promised to put up a demo vid. Its not going to happen. My hands don seem to be serving me very well at the moment. If you scroll down to Jaximus vid, it is exactly what I am looking for. Also I will take a still shot for entry if there is no way to post a vid. Just dont forget the 2liter bottle so I know you had some fun shooting


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Just to pop the post. Cmon guys Jaximus is gonna win by default


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ill TRY my Absolute Best to get a vid of me shooting.. This Might actually be the first contest i won! But thats a huge maybe.

SMS


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Got my shot on video this afternoon, editing and uploading soon!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't have too much pride to take a win by default. Just sayin'...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It's still uploading, but should be good to go in a matter of minutes:






Not the explosion I was expecting, but still the best use of diet coke.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Man those bottles are hard to pop. The mentor is a neat angle.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone else going to blast a coke bottle for our collective entertainment?

How about shooting the cap off one and shooting it off into the stratosphere like something out of a New Coke sponsored episode of MacGyver?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

K guys I am tired of waxing this catty(35-40 coats now) this is the last time i will pop this post until ,what is as now a coin flip, between Jax & Ash. There is still time!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I just went out and bought a 2 liter Coke just for this and now we are in the middle of a severe thunderstorm.. LAME!!!!!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> K guys I am tired of waxing this catty(35-40 coats now) this is the last time i will pop this post until ,what is as now a coin flip, between Jax & Ash. There is still time!!


NEED MORE TIME.. PLEASE!!!!!! issedoff:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Just put your camera in a ziplock and go for it, NoobShooter. It'll look awesome!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> Just put your camera in a ziplock and go for it, NoobShooter. It'll look awesome!


It stopped for right now. And I am uploading it to youtube right now.. In 17 minutes it should show up..






Entry wound









7/16 ammo sitting in the cola









Just for Sh!ts and giggles - A video quarterinmynose and I posted a while back... Love this video, make sure you watch all the way to the end.... (this has nothing to do with the thread)


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Outstanding, Noob!

Out standing in your yard. :lol: Looks like a fantastic place to shoot or relax.

You're really putting some power onto the target there. Nice work.

Now I feel like rigging up some kind of Rube Goldberg device with 2L bottles and shooting into it.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

ash said:


> Outstanding, Noob!
> 
> Out standing in your yard. :lol: Looks like a fantastic place to shoot or relax.
> 
> ...


"Thanks Ash. I was surprised that I actually got one to pop it.. That was 3/4" to 5/8" TBG cut to an 8 inch length with a 48 inch draw... I always get pretty good power, but band life suffers tremendously.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Fantastic shoot noob.

The second video would not load this time, but I will be sure to watch after my computer has a rest.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You jerks are gonna mess around and end up winning my slingshot. And I didn't even get to destroy my dang bottle!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Hey Noob sweet vid!! You shoot with the style of a Master!Now I have to find a 3 sided coin


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > Just put your camera in a ziplock and go for it, NoobShooter. It'll look awesome!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Ok guys it seems there is 3 vids and I could not find a 3 sided coin anywhere. Science , and the help of my avatar Troy,will be enlisted to make the choice.Troy is paper trained and lets loose in generally the same place each morn. Yes folks we are going to play Bird Poop Bingo !! I will draw 3 circles on a paper and place it under the skyline.Each circle with a name, Then we wait till Troy has his morning constitutional. Whomever has the most defiled circle will be declared the WINNER!! I cant think of a more random way of doing this. I will take a video of the process and post it tomorrow morn ,, If there is any doubt I will call on the assistance of one of our fine Mods for a final ruling. I will make sure he has some blueberries for dinner . Just to aid in the visual. Good luck Gents!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's the best lottery randomiser I've ever heard of! Looking forward to it


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> Ok guys it seems there is 3 vids and I could not find a 3 sided coin anywhere. Science , and the help of my avatar Troy,will be enlisted to make the choice.Troy is paper trained and lets loose in generally the same place each morn. Yes folks we are going to play Bird Poop Bingo !! I will draw 3 circles on a paper and place it under the skyline.Each circle with a name, Then we wait till Troy has his morning constitutional. Whomever has the most defiled circle will be declared the WINNER!! I cant think of a more random way of doing this. I will take a video of the process and post it tomorrow morn ,, If there is any doubt I will call on the assistance of one of our fine Mods for a final ruling. I will make sure he has some blueberries for dinner . Just to aid in the visual. Good luck Gents!!


over hear on the contry side the yous to do "cow poo lottery" they jous to mark the green in a chess bord and putt numbers on it,and than wait till the Lotto Quen did some digesting.

i realy like ure stile and ure gambling bird

cheers


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Heres the bingo card. Dont worry I will keep the catty out of the kill zone.https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/578371_607559855943036_1811901864_n.jpg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is cool noob. is there any space to build a house for me


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That is hilarious. I've never been pooped on by a bird, so I feel like I'm due, you know.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is just epic. Wish I had the time to practice. Never mind shoot a vid of me doing it.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Here is the setup 



here is the winning poop.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

YYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS! :headbang:

I've never been so pleased to take an airborne barrage of the pre-digested grainstuffs variety.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Ash wins? What a load of crap.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

What a crazy idea Trobby66, i must laugh very loud :rofl:

as child i had several budgies, very funny these animals !

Congratulation to ash :wave:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> Ash wins? What a load of crap.


You could say "this blows", but your 2L bottle didn't, so.... :rofl:

Good thing you can shoot 1000 feet, even if it was like 40-50 years before you were born!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

ash said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > Ash wins? What a load of crap.
> ...


Oh, SNAP!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> Here is the setup
> 
> 
> 
> here is the winning poop.


Great shot!!!



e~shot said:


> That is cool noob. is there any space to build a house for me


Plenty of space.. As long as its small...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The latest round of mailbox excitement includes the gracious contributions of TRobbie and a bird name Troy. Video ready to edit and upload on the morrow.

Thanks TRobbie - this shooter can crack skulls!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

So happy that it arrived!! Shoot well my friend.


----------

